# Good, cheap tail?



## Vaelarsa (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone know of a place to buy good, cheap tails, from a reliable service?
(By "cheap" I mean in the $10 - 20 range.)

*Specifications:
*- this pile: http://www.trendyfabrics.com/images/black fur.jpg
- to mid-calf / around 28 inches
- cat-shaped

Or I could make one, but where can I find cheap soft fur of that pile, and what should I expect for pricing?
Tried locally, but I can't find BLACK fur in that length. Just white.


----------



## chipuplover (Aug 16, 2009)

http://aroundthefurstudio.webs.com/ Tails here start at $20.
http://www.beastcub.com/ tails go from $10 -$150 the average is $60
www.sparkcostumes.com Tails run from $20 to $200
http://jax.critter.net/index.htm start at $20
You can always try http://www.furbuy.com/listings/cat5.html and http://www.furbid.ws/cgi-bin/auction/itemlist.pl?category=Costuming%20-%20General%20Audience

Hope these help.


----------



## NoxTigress (Aug 16, 2009)

That fur looks fairly similar to the fur I used for these:
http://necostudios.deviantart.com/art/Black-Fox-Tail-120593370
http://necostudios.deviantart.com/art/Khyle-s-Tail-121548588
http://necostudios.deviantart.com/art/Black-Ungulate-Tail-120594719

For a cat tail to those specs I could probably do it for $20, plus $8 for shipping from the UK.  If you like the fur I used on the above linked tails, that is.

If you wanted to try to make it on your own, you could probably order a yard and make your own for $20 or less.  It looks like that fur is listed at around $18, and the needles, thread, and whatnot cost peanuts, if you don't already have something handy.  And the perk to that would be you'd have plenty of fur left over for playing around with.  You could probably even make ears or handpaws, etc. to go with the tail if you were so inclined.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 16, 2009)

That looks like the stuff that just restocked at our local faux fur provider. It's 30 bucks a yard for that stuff. I don't do personal customer on customer things in forums. I save that for the PM's because it's more professional.

What I can tell you is that you are unlikely to get what you want at that price unless the maker has the material on hand. Good material like your link usually goes for betwen 20 to 30 per yard, or 15 to 20 for half.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 16, 2009)

That fur looks like the kind I bought for my new Border Collie suit. It was $15 a yard. So if you want a long tail, the fabric alone will cost $15. Then, if you want to give your tail a nice catlike shape, you'd want some wire. Good copper wire is sold for around $4 at the local craft store. So you're looking at $19 in all, unless you also want to stuff your tail to make it more firm and sturdy.

I offer fursuit tails for $22 (plus shipping) if you don't want to make one yourself. Check out my website by clicking the picture in my signature.


----------

